# Portland, Cruiser/town/utility bike rental?



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I will be in Portland this weekend, and may want to rent something for my lady friend so she can “just ride along” I’ll be up in the St. Johns part of town if that’s any help. Usually, I pack one of my bikes, but I doubt if she will be bringing one. And she just might decide to NNC with me. FWIW, I’m aware of Fat Tire Farm. I’d just like to avoid heading too far downtown if I can.


----------



## snodog1 (May 24, 2004)

1) Fat Tire is great for Mtn. - and while they do in fact have a very select few option for road and such, you might want to check either Bike Gallery or River City. If you are looking for truly Road specific, you can check either of the two previous + Veloce Bicycles.

2) St. John's to Fat Tire is hardly way down there...... at the absolute most it's a total travel time of 10 min.

Most of the Great shops of portland are going to be about that distance/travel time from St. Johns.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

10 minutes? It takes me almost that long to get from University of Portland to I-5.

Any other ideas?

Anyone? Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, it turned out that I was the only one crazy enough to go for a ride mid-day Saturday. I don't know why? It was only in the upper 80's, low 90's during the time I was out. Unfortunately, I forgot my camera.  But it was still a beautiful day.

It wasn't a long ride, but I did do a little shopping. I got into Clever Cycles, Revolver Bikes and Weir's Cyclery. 

Found an Axa Defender lock (frame mounted wheel lock) at Clever Cycles (and the matching chain), that I'm going to put on my old Schwinn Suburban. They wanted $29.95 each for the lock and chain. Interesting to note that the price will be going up soon (already shows $49.95 on the web site ) as they will now be buying from a distributor instead of directly importing these.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Apparently Clever Cycles is having a hard time keeping anything in stock and are closing for a couple weeks later this month. I haven't made it up there but have heard it's a neat place. 

I did just buy a bike from Weir's a couple months ago, cool place and def one of the last great neighborhood oriented shops.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I saw that BikePortland post. Glad I got in when I did.

Turns out it was Todd himself who waited on me. Nice fellow, and he took the time to show me how the lock would should look mounted (using a bike that was parked outside with one already installed. The time he took sure helped me make up my mind. 
And Todd, sorry I made you have to open the cash box at the other till to make my change. :blush2: But be forwarned, next time I'm in Portland shopping for bike accessories, I'll come back again. :thumbsup: 

Todd mentioned that they monitor various cycling sites, including BikePortland.org, and sometime this one, to try and track teh pulse of the cycling community. Which probably explains why I notice his replies on BikePortland.


----------

